# 2004 26Rs In So Cal



## TripletFam (Aug 20, 2005)

2004 26rs for sale. Located in the Santa Clarita Valley. We have outgrown this model and are looking for a good home. Incl new awning, wd hitch and sway control. Call Dave at 661-513-3563


----------



## davidcur (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello
Is trailer still available? Please PM me if it is.

Thank You
Dave


----------

